# How do you keep your wavemaster from sliding all over the garage?



## SwedishChef

Any and all tactics welcome.  Thank you.


----------



## MJS

You might try a rubber mat under the bag.

Mike


----------



## dsp921

Century has a bag that fits over the base that has a skid resistant bottom, but at $35.00, you might be better off with a rubber mat. I'd think a door mat or a shower mat for a few bucks at Wal-Mart would do it.
On the other hand, I like mine moving around, it forces me to adjust. I could see a garage floor creating too much movement though.


----------



## rmcpeek

I use a rubber matt beneath mine. It still moves some, but not nearly as much as it did when there was nothing under it.


----------



## dubljay

A rubber mat should do the trick.  My problem is knocking the thing over.  I'm considering filling it full of lead shot for more weight, because water isn't enough.  Anyone use something besides water?


----------



## rmcpeek

Yes. Mine are filled with sand. I still knock 'em over as much as I did when I had them filled with water though.


----------



## bignick

Get a hanging bag...

 Sorry, not exactly helpful but I'm not the biggest fan of freestanding bags...I don't like the way the weight reacts...although the BOB bags can be fun...


----------



## dubljay

bignick said:
			
		

> Get a hanging bag...
> 
> Sorry, not exactly helpful but I'm not the biggest fan of freestanding bags...I don't like the way the weight reacts...although the BOB bags can be fun...


 
 I would love to get a hanging  bag.... money isnt the issue.... hanging it is.  I have no where to hang it.  I helped a friend build a rack for his hanging bag, but after about 8 months of heavy use it fell apart.  (It was made of pressure treated 2X4s and 4X4's with stainless steel 3/8" carriage bolts)  I would construct one out of steel (yes I can weld) but I lack the funds for both a heavy bag and the materials for the stand.


----------



## SwedishChef

Thanks for the ideas.  I'd get a hanging bag but we're in the process of buying a house right now and the garage has a regular ceiling without rafter beams to hang things from.  If I figure out a way to do it I will.  I like water for the wavemaster because you can just empty it in the driveway when you move and its good to go.


----------



## TonyM.

Those cheap braided cord rugs work pretty well, unless the floor is tiled, and then your just, well you know. I bought aquarium salt and mixed it three pounds to every gallon of water.(seawater) Easier to get in and out than sand or pellets.


----------



## Sam

you know, you always could fill up the bottom with cement and just wait for it to harden...:boing1:


whats the difference between sea water and regular water? how would salt make it harder to knock over?


----------



## 47MartialMan

Bolt it to a small sheet of plywood. Anchor the plywood to the cement. Use a anchorage that allows you to remove/unbolt the whole thing...


----------



## dsp921

Samantha said:
			
		

> whats the difference between sea water and regular water? how would salt make it harder to knock over?


I was going to ask the same thing, fresh water weighs 8.3lbs/gallon and sea water weighs about 8.5lb/gallon (actual weight depends on temp and amount of salt).  Doesn't seem like a big enough difference to matter.  Is there another benefit to adding the salt?


----------



## Ceicei

Only thing you need to be aware of is salt is corrosive.  It will eventually leech the plastic.  Better to use regular water than salt water if you want the wavemaster to last longer.  It is possible, though, that the wear and tear on the wavemaster from working out on it may occur sooner than the damage from the salt, so the issue of using salt water may be a moot point anyway.

 - Ceicei


----------



## 47MartialMan

Another thoght, if the base touching the floor is plastic, from the constant sliding, wouldn't it wear and fail?


----------



## dubljay

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Another thoght, if the base touching the floor is plastic, from the constant sliding, wouldn't it wear and fail?


 Realistically only if the finish on the floor is rough.  The paving of the garage is most likely smooth so that there is not much friction between the base and the floor.  However there could be a question of the cement leaching the plastich (as it can do to rubber tires) causeing the base to crack prematurely.


----------



## Marginal

Not a great solution from the Wavemaster angle, but if it's just a freestanding heavybag you want...

http://www.ringside.com/store/prodinfo_punchingbags.asp?number=FHB&variation=&aitem=39&mitem=131


----------



## 47MartialMan

dubljay said:
			
		

> Realistically only if the finish on the floor is rough. The paving of the garage is most likely smooth so that there is not much friction between the base and the floor. However there could be a question of the cement leaching the plastich (as it can do to rubber tires) causeing the base to crack prematurely.


But such a friction from a weaker/softer surface to a much harder one, no matter how smooth, via friction can wear.

The main point, is to steadfast the base to limit possible movement. But it has to be done so that this anchorage or immobilzation, cannot have a weakeing effect on the equipment.


----------



## Marginal

One thing to consider with Wavemasters before you stick them fast to the ground is, there's no give in the center support. If you keep the WM from rocking at all, you're probably going to shorten its lifespan signifigantly.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Marginal said:
			
		

> One thing to consider with Wavemasters before you stick them fast to the ground is, there's no give in the center support. If you keep the WM from rocking at all, you're probably going to shorten its lifespan signifigantly.


Hmmn, that is interesting. never thought of that.

Perhaos its designers never thought of anyone placing it on a hard surface verses a soft one like carpeting or matting.

Besides, why would they want to have something last so long?


----------



## Marginal

I don't think WM's have the best design. I bought one myself because they're way cheaper than the alternatives, and water's easier to handle than sand. That said, I've read a lot of online accounts saying the the shaft eventually snaps. (Where Century's warranty comes into play) Century's documentation also warns you not to place the WM directly on concrete.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Marginal said:
			
		

> I don't think WM's have the best design. I bought one myself because they're way cheaper than the alternatives, and water's easier to handle than sand. That said, I've read a lot of online accounts saying the the shaft eventually snaps. (Where Century's warranty comes into play) Century's documentation also warns you not to place the WM directly on concrete.


I guess that's the old cliche', "one gets what they pay for".

On the other hand, sonething with a higher price tag is not always better (Foreign cars vs some US domestic)


----------



## kanjc

Have you thought about putting that paint-on skid resistant bedliner stuff on the bottom?


----------



## Ceicei

kanjc said:
			
		

> Have you thought about putting that paint-on skid resistant bedliner stuff on the bottom?


  Is that the "rubber" stuff painted/sprayed on the back of those trucks?  That is a thought...
 %think%

  - Ceicei


----------



## SwedishChef

Yes please elaborate.


----------



## Brother John

bignick said:
			
		

> Get a hanging bag...
> 
> Sorry, not exactly helpful but I'm not the biggest fan of freestanding bags...I don't like the way the weight reacts...although the BOB bags can be fun...


I'm with BigNick on this one!! 
Get a water-bag. 

Other than that...if you don't want to scrap the 'wavemaster', try a liberal dose of epoxy on the cement floor of your garage....place the (emptied) wave master firmly down on it while still hot. Let it cool, fill it with water...and have fun while it lasts.

It's about all you can do. 
For me, why work on a bag if you can't exert power with it? These things, you can exert power...once.....then you walk across the room....pick it up and drag it back to where you wanted it...........and try it again.  Don't do what my friend did!!!!! She had it set a couple of feet infront of some mirrors she was going to hang on a wall. She'd spent some time really developing her kicking power. One day "WHAM"........"Crash!!"
not good. (of course she blames herself, should have had more foresight than that....but still, a hanging bag?? never.)

Get a hanging bag. I highly recomend a water bag. You won't be sad you did. If you can't hang a bag due to structural reasons....invest in a stand. There are affordable ones.

Your Brother
John


----------



## 7starmantis

The rubber "bag" that fits over the bottom works ok, it still moves as you hit it. I think the only way to really cut that down is either have it in a corner where you can position 2x4's from the corner out to create a holding block, or bolting a box around the base to the concrete, both may be out of the question.

7sm


----------



## Andy Cap

What I have done is taken a sheet of Celotec rigid foam insulation and cut it in half lenthwise. I then put one length along a wall from teh corner in my garange and hen the other length goes along the other wall.  This creates a 2' buffer.  then I slide the WM right into that corner.  Now when i hit the bag it does not slide because the Celotec is between it and the wall preventing it from sliding, and it is far enough from teh wall that it doesn't hit the wall when I hit it.


----------



## dsp921

I would think if you secure the base to the floor and allow no movement, the post will crack where it meets the base pretty quick.   Some movement is necessary to disperse the energy (and save your wrists).   Sticking it in the corner with some means of buffering it from the wall would be OK since the bag would be able to tilt slightly.  That would still probably cause premature failure of the base, though.  If you really hate it, put it up for sale and get a hanging bag (with stand if necessary).  The freestanding bags are designed to move.


----------



## 47MartialMan

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Is that the "rubber" stuff painted/sprayed on the back of those trucks? That is a thought...
> %think%
> 
> - Ceicei


No, its not rubber, and it doesnt keep object from sliding...


----------



## kanjc

There is a couple of different kinds, there is the rhino liner type stuff that gets really hard, which would not work well for this application. Then there is the rubber bed liner that you put on, when applied in several coats so that you have a nice thick base it should stay pliable and not slide very much but, still allow the wavemaster to rock like it should..


----------



## 47MartialMan

Hmmmn..I had nit seen a "rubber" type bedliner.


----------



## TCA

Go with the slide.  Circle the bag while you kick it to keep it centered.


----------

